# using Roxio cd creator with windows xp



## homewardbound (Apr 18, 2002)

After spending an hour and ahalf with a technician from Roxio, we figured out that in order to use roxio easy cd creator to burn files onto a cd or make music cd's it's necessary to run msconfig, click selected startup, then uncheck the 'load startup items' box, click apply and reboot. That done, the program works. When finished you have to go back into msconfig and reset it to normal startup with the 'load startup items' box checked. The technician asked if there were any other cd burning programs on the computer and I said 'no', but fact is, Windows xp has it's own cd burning function and that may be what's interfering with Roxio. To use XP to burn cds go to start, then 'help and support' and type in what you want to do. (I put in 'copy files to a cd' and got a nice step X step explantion of how to do it that I printed out.


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

I use Roxio on Windows XP to burn CDs without unchecking everything in the startup....

There must be ONE item in your list of startup items that is interferring. You could go through, one by one, and turn them back on to see which one is interferring.

With the latest version of Roxio & patches, it should work fine with Windows XP.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Cant you just edit the startup and eliminate the problem item by trial and error?


----------



## homewardbound (Apr 18, 2002)

Maybe, but what a project!! I'd have to uncheck something, then go try to burn a cd, then go do it again..and again..and again.. if it doesn't work. Does anyone know of a trouble free cd burning program that works well with xp?


----------

